# Pee not clearing, pectic haze?



## jdriver84 (Feb 21, 2012)

I've been having trouble getting my skeeter pee to clear. I started it before Christmas with RealLemon. Didn't clear after the addition of Sparkolloid, beginning of Feb I figured I'd give it another shot of Sparkolloid. I'm not sure if that was a wiser decision or not, but it didn't seem to do anything. Is this a pectic haze? Something else? It still has the murky look of an actual lemon aid. Suggestions?


----------



## djrockinsteve (Feb 21, 2012)

Did you degassing the skeeter pee? I had 3 gallons once that took forever to clear until I degassed it.


----------



## jdriver84 (Feb 21, 2012)

Yup, degassed it as best that I could with my handpump. Pumped on the old bastard for hours, lol.


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Feb 21, 2012)

Try adding the pectic enzyme. I've had 2 batches that would only clear after the addition of pectic enzyme. All the problem batches were started with a fruit wine slurry, so I don't know if the pectin problem originated in the lemon juice or was brought over by the slurry.


----------



## jdriver84 (Feb 22, 2012)

I just started my yeast and sprinkled it in, everything seemed to ferment according to plan, but it just will not clear. I guess I'll go ahead and add the pectic enzyme, and see how that pans out for me. Should I just let it settle after the enzyme is added, or should I go ahead and do another shot with the Sparkolloid do you guys think?


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Feb 22, 2012)

Late additions of pectic enzyme can take a couple of weeks to be effective, so I'd put it in and let it sit for almost a month if needed. See if it clears on its own.


----------

